# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Cool Websites

## Optom

Hello,

I came across the following websites I find worth visiting, check them out:

http://www.eyecareamerica.org/eyecare/museum/, an impressive website

http://www.toledo-bend.com/colorblind/index.html

http://www.quackwatch.org/

Regards,
Optom

----------

